# illness benefit ending



## roisinmurphy (10 Mar 2014)

Hi, 
My husbands illness benefit is coming to an end at the end of May having claimed for 2 yrs.I dont believe he is in a position to work again to be honest but obviously have to await the doctors decision on this.He is going to apply for invalidity pension but we are very worried that the process takes so long and dont know what we will do for money while we await the decision.I work in the school sector and take home 259 euros per wk, but obviously in the summer I need to claim social welfare till I return to work in Sept.We have 2 children.Any advice would be very welcome.


----------



## STEINER (10 Mar 2014)

You should apply for Invalidity Pension ( IP) and Disability Allowance (DA) at the same time.    I went through this myself.  It will take months and meanwhile your Illness Benefit (IB) will have finished.  IP is not means tested if you are awarded it but you could be talking about a year or more wait, a long wait also for the means tested DA.

When your IB is coming to an end, go to your local department of social protection representative ( used to be called the community welfare officer) and apply for a weekly supplementary welfare allowance weekly payment.  This is also means tested but you will get it within a few days.


----------



## roisinmurphy (10 Mar 2014)

Thank you for taking time to reply. Would you have any idea how much welfare he would be entitled to? We have no savings, but the usual bills, mortage etc!


----------



## roisinmurphy (11 Mar 2014)

Anyone got an idea how much he would be entitled to on welfare while awaiting application for invalidity pension, thanks


----------



## Time (11 Mar 2014)

Around €350 if you are not working/have income of your own.


----------



## roisinmurphy (11 Mar 2014)

Hi, 
I work in a canteen in a school so only get paid when schools are open.I earn 259 euros per wk and then have to claim off my stamps outside school term if that makes sense, we have 2 kids! So when do I apply for this as we wont manage for a wk without some sort of payment.


----------



## Time (11 Mar 2014)

That makes things rather complicated.


----------



## STEINER (11 Mar 2014)

roisinmurphy said:


> Hi,
> I work in a canteen in a school so only get paid when schools are open.I earn 259 euros per wk and then have to claim off my stamps outside school term if that makes sense, we have 2 kids! So when do I apply for this as we wont manage for a wk without some sort of payment.



Go to the DSP officer  a week or two before the IB ceases (formerly called the CWO).

Make sure you have separately applied for IP or DA.  The DSP officer can see from his computer system that you have applied for this and he will do a means test on your income to see if you get a SWA payment every week pending a decision on the other payment.  You will need documentation regarding your wages, bank statements and photo ID etc.


----------



## roisinmurphy (11 Mar 2014)

Hi there, 
thanks for that.Cant understand why everything takes so long.


----------



## Black Sheep (11 Mar 2014)

And make sure he signs for credits any week that he does not have a payment, like in the school holidays when he may become your dependent.
Any break (even 1 week) in his record may affect his IP application


----------



## busymam (12 Mar 2014)

Regarding credits, he doesn't have to 'sign' for them when his IB runs out. He keeps sending medical certs (weekly or monthly) into IB section.

While he is waiting on the IP/DA decision, he should apply for Supplementary Welfare Allowance. This is means tested. 

The maximum he could hope to receive is:
Personal - €186
IQA -

See the rest of post below.


----------



## Time (12 Mar 2014)

This is complicated where the other spouse is working.


----------



## busymam (12 Mar 2014)

Regarding credits, he doesn't have to 'sign' for them when his IB runs out. He keeps sending medical certs (weekly or monthly) into IB section.

While he is waiting on the IP/DA decision, he should apply for Supplementary Welfare Allowance (SWA). This is means tested. 

The maximum he could hope to receive is:
Personal  €186.00
IQA        €124.80  (IQA = Increase for a Qualified Adult)
IQC        €59.60  (IQC = Increase for a Qualified Child...€29.80 x 2) 
Total      €370.40

See http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/Jobseekers-supports.aspx

However, as you work (weekly earnings of €259) this will be taken away from the total figure, giving a weekly SWA payment of approximately €111.40. These are just approximate figures as travel to work may be deducted and if you pay PRSI.

When you are claiming graduated JSB in the summer, his SWA payment will go up but the maximum your family can receive is €370.40 pw.

Hope this helps.


----------

